# Saluda Pier....



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Heard from a friend of a friend, that there was a free fishing pier in Saluda they were catching some horse croakers at a few weeks ago. Anyone know anything about it??? Being a 30 minute drive, could give me some more options.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey w/ dude ive heard th same thing bout two mnths ago must be somtn to it i gon take th boat down there the end of this week i still got the other boat for sale


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Just a little bump.... 

Some of you Deltaville guys should know something about this, actually heard there is another one just a few miles from that, but gee, where are they at


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

*both spots are nice.......*

okay here goes..... I'll do my best at giving directions. Both spots are off RT.33/3. The first one i get to is off Rt.17 to 33 east you'll pass a police station and a prison on your right once you go thru the light. Head str8 down the road when the road split go str8 don't go to your left. Keep going down the road and you will come to a public boat ramp. You might see a black lab by the name of churchill if noones used him for bait yet.  Don't get me wrong he's a nice dog but he has no resect for your line of bait....love to eat squid:---> to get to the other spot just go back to the light turn left head down rt.33 for about 5miles and turn left onto rt.634. Go down the road vear to your left and you'll come to another public boat ramp,little beach area, and some rocks..As for a pier I think you just fish from the boat dock....Best i could do guy's hope it helps. I found both spots just driving around w/my son.....


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info, and taking the time to post....


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

THESE ARE BOAT RAMPS THAT ARE USED QUITE FREQUENTLY SO IF YA FISH THERE NE PREPARED TO GET OUTTA SOMEONES WAY


----------

